# Ring finger = penis size (w/poll!)



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay, this isn't scientific, and it's all in good fun, but also curious as to whether there's any truth to this at all.

I've read on more than one occasion that a man's ring finger can fairly accurately predict their relative penis size. As this isn't something I'm particularly enthusiastic about asking my buddies, I thought an anonymous little poll here might shed some light on this! (of course you don't need to be anonymous if you don't want to, but you know...)

So the gist of it is that if a man's ring finger (the one next to the pinky!) is longer than his index finger (the one next to the thumb!) then his penis is more likely to be longer (not necessarily thicker) than the average. And the reverse is evidently true. Apparently, there were some actual medical sciency research into this. FWIW, ring finger length is also apparently linked to some medical conditions, among other things.

So I'm curious - is there any accuracy to these claims?

(FYI, I used the average as 5.5" - 6.5" as that seems to be the general consensus. Please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*While rather unscientific, this little experiment will likely prove little to nothing new!

While my ring finger is marginally, but decisively longer, let's just say that I haven't yet had to call the sheriff's department in assisting me to defend myself in getting all of those hot-blooded, man-hungry females off of me!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol, that's funny.

Fingers, feet, height...what other ways are there to predict a man's size? Also, would this be his 'natural' size, or after PE enhancement?

Also, what if both fingers are roughly the same size?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You know what they say about men with really big hands, They have really big........gloves.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wasn't there also some study that suggested the longer ring finger also indicates higher testosterone levels in vitro?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

What the length of your index finger says about you | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You may want to deflate your ranges a bit:



> While results vary slightly across reputable studies, the consensus is that the mean human penis is in the range 12.9–15 cm *(5.1–5.9 in) in length* with a 95% confidence interval of (10.7 cm, 19.1 cm) or, equivalently (4.23 in, 7.53 in) — that is,_ it is 95% certain that the true mean is at least 10.7 cm but not more than 19.1 cm_.


The idea about finger length ratio was in the news, but is based on actual studies:

Finger Length Linked to Penis Size | Digit Ratio & Penis Length | Prenatal Testosterone



> Men: Hold up your right hand. Are your index and ring fingers mismatched? Congratulations, you're more likely than men with matching digits to have a long penis.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know I think I am just perfectly proportional all the way around


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

JukeboxHero said:


> Lol, that's funny.
> 
> Fingers, feet, height...what other ways are there to predict a man's size? Also, would this be his 'natural' size, or after PE enhancement?
> 
> Also, what if both fingers are roughly the same size?


That's the thing I'm interested in - if there's truth to this.

We now know (hopefully) that things such as hand or feet (or nose!) size has nothing to do with the penis. Even height or general body size has little to no correlation.

However, there have been some actual studies related to ring finger size as compared to index finger, and one of the findings is that penis LENGTH (not general size) is directly correlated to that, among other (more important) things, including predisposition to some medical issues, for example.

Like most people, it sounds unbelievable to me as well, but it's apparently out there, and I've seen it mentioned enough times (including on WebMD, so it must be true!), that there surely has to be some weight behind.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Married but Happy said:


> You may want to deflate your ranges a bit:
> 
> Quote:
> While results vary slightly across reputable studies, the consensus is that the mean human penis is in the range 12.9–15 cm (5.1–5.9 in) in length with a 95% confidence interval of (10.7 cm, 19.1 cm) or, equivalently (4.23 in, 7.53 in) — that is, it is 95% certain that the true mean is at least 10.7 cm but not more than 19.1 cm.


Yeah, it's always up for debate. I just figured a general range to denote "average" was in order. (besides, your quote is the mean, not the average  )

I think, just very generally speaking, the 5.5 - 6.5 range is average. Perhaps not sciency/statistically so, but more so from the perception of us human beings. Under 5.5 isn't necessarily small, nor is over 6.5 large. As in - there's no real demarcation line between small-average-large. Like 4.9 is small, 5.0 is average. 6.5 is average, 6.6 is large. Know what I mean?

And it's worth noting that these studies are referring only to length, not over all size. An 8" long penis that's thinner than average likely wouldn't be referred to as "large", I don't think. I think like most people, when they hear the term "large penis", they picture long AND thick. And as we all know, I think the vast majority of women would prefer a 5" long penis that's very thick to an 8" penis that's very thin.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My ring finger is longer than my index finger. Which according to the link I posted (and this will not surprise anyone here) means I'm kind of gay, athletic, prone to promiscuity, and can be overly aggressive.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

All of my fingers are freakishly long. It comes in handy playing an instrument like the bass with its long robust wooden neck. :grin2:

And, yes I can palm a regulation basketball with no problem.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

So far 90% of people have a ring finger longer than their index finger. 

If that many people have this, then their penis size probably IS the average penis size. 

Unless the few people with a shorter ring finger have very very small penises.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> So far 90% of people have a ring finger longer than their index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My ring finger and index are of equal length. I didn't read the article, so not sure what to make of it. However, I can stretch my fingers over more than four frets on the bass if necessary. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Bumping (can we do that here?) Only 12 people responded to the poll so far, out of thousands! No need to write anything if you don't want to!


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

Dude, if you really want to know how big a mans penis is, just ask. You might get some looks but you never know until you try. Side note: immediately take 2 inches off the answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

My ring finger is exactly the same length as my index finger, and my penis is well above average, based on your definition of average.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My ring finger was accidentally mutilated by a table saw. So my Penis is . . . . . . ?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

thebirdman said:


> Dude, if you really want to know how big a mans penis is, just ask. You might get some looks but you never know until you try. Side note: immediately take 2 inches off the answer.


I keep telling you all that I'm an unrepentant smart Alec. Based on this, next person who asks, I'm answering 2"


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

thebirdman said:


> Dude, if you really want to know how big a mans penis is, just ask. You might get some looks but you never know until you try. Side note: immediately take 2 inches off the answer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, I'm, not asking that question. :surprise: Read the post.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

What about the connection between finger length and girth? Any correlation there?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

larry.gray said:


> What about the connection between finger length and girth? Any correlation there?


Nope, just length.

I do just want to clarify that this post is only about the seemingly real correlation of a man's penis size in relation to something viable. I like statistics, so theoretically, this post could have been about anything. It just happens to be about the penis.

As the old myths of "big feet = big penis", for example, are not at all accurate, I just found it fascinating that real, actual doctor types have apparently come across something that is NOT a myth and actually does give a fairly accurate indication of something like this.

Truth be told, it's relatively useless information, as it's only length that has any play in this. Most (all?) women much prefer girth to length. However, for those women who like both, I suppose by simply looking at a potential mates fingers, they can increase the odds 

That said, it's not 100% accurate, and this poll seems to (so far) agree with that. However it's apparent that there is definitely some truth to it in general, unlike any of the old myths, and I find that interesting.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

Most men's (like the vast majority) ring fingers are longer than the index fingers.

Look up something called the "the digit ratio". Most men's ring fingers are longer, most women's index fingers are longer. Not all, but most. 

Some people they are the same length but its pretty rare to find a guy who's index finger is longer or a woman who's ring finger is longer.

Oddly, I first heard about that from a 20 year Navy vet. He said that's how a lot of the guys would tell the female prostitutes from the trannies overseas. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinM (Jan 13, 2014)

Ive actually wondered this myself a few times but not about relative length between the two fingers but rather absolute length. 

I've measured my hand a few times (including the palm) and based on what Ive read it seems to be about average. However, just by looking at my hands I can tell I have pretty short fingers. They are shorter then most women's (which awkwardly has been pointed out to me a few times). Ive also looked this up online (info harder to find) and it indicates that I do have short fingers.

So I was always curious does finger length correlate to penis length?

Obviously everyone has heard the old rumours about hand size or foot size being correlated to penis size but it seems like most people accept this as an old wives tale. But what about finger length? 

To complete the thought: the reason why I have been curious about this is because I do have a penis that is shorter than average (reported average 5"-5.5"?).


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

alexm said:


> Bumping (can we do that here?) Only 12 people responded to the poll so far, out of thousands! No need to write anything if you don't want to!


Alot of guys are getting 2nd opinions on how to measure...


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

I think there are some guys stretching the truth here!! The poll right now shows 46% have a penis longer than 6.5". No way. A long time ago it was said the average was 6", but
a few years ago, there was a very good study done in several countries. The average length was found to be about 5 1/4" and only 5% had a penis longer than 6.5". The range
that was covers 90% of all penis lengths was 4" to 6.5". 5% were longer and 5% were shorter.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Every TAM penis topic has demonstrated that the TAM men have enormous members.
Aren't our wives lucky?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

larry.gray said:


> Every TAM penis topic has demonstrated that the TAM men have enormous members.
> Aren't our wives lucky?


Recheck your math. Only 47% are larger than average, meaning 53% are not. 

I am glad for you that you are part of the 47%, maybe even the top 1%.

Those of use who are not are jealous. :smile2:

If I had an enormous member, I would not need to be here on TAM and I certainly would be spending my time doing "other" things. :wink2:


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

woodyh said:


> I think there are some guys stretching the truth here!! The poll right now shows 46% have a penis longer than 6.5". No way. A long time ago it was said the average was 6", but
> a few years ago, there was a very good study done in several countries. The average length was found to be about 5 1/4" and only 5% had a penis longer than 6.5". The range
> that was covers 90% of all penis lengths was 4" to 6.5". 5% were longer and 5% were shorter.


Your "member" name is appropriate for this thread. :smile2:

Yes, lots of guys "stretching" the truth when they measured. :wink2:


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks down at his hand, "damn, I got screwed"

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Let me ponder this as I lick my eyebrows.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> If I had an enormous member, I would not need to be here on TAM and I certainly would be spending my time doing "other" things. :wink2:


Doing what? A BJ is a major chore for her (more of a tip job only).. and her vijayjay can only take it for so long before it gets sore.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

woodyh said:


> I think there are some guys stretching the truth here!! The poll right now shows 46% have a penis longer than 6.5". No way. A long time ago it was said the average was 6", but
> a few years ago, there was a very good study done in several countries. The average length was found to be about 5 1/4" and only 5% had a penis longer than 6.5". The range
> that was covers 90% of all penis lengths was 4" to 6.5". 5% were longer and 5% were shorter.


Maybe guys just need to measure correctly. You measure from the top of the member. There are two measurements, one without and one with pushing into the fat pad at the pelvis.
I for one have measure several times for accuracy 
I'm certainly right in the middle of this stated range.

And I answered the survey incorrectly. Mine should have been "Longer finger and Average member" but I voted "shorter finger and average member."
Sorry.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

JamesTKirk said:


> Maybe guys just need to measure correctly. You measure from the top of the member. There are two measurements, one without and one with pushing into the fat pad at the pelvis.
> Sorry.


The thing is, when I was skinny I never used to have that much fat there though!!!! BTW, I have lost visual size since my weight gain through the years. Damn you In-N-out and all those other foods.

I'm just wondering though, those with WAY above average size and for the women who troll the men's section also.

When the drawers were dropped did you hear, NOPE

For the ladies did you run away screaming?


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I also heard that you can tell the actual width (an indicator of girth) of a man's penis if you measure across the first knuckles of index and middle fingers.









That oughta keep y'all busy for a while....:wink2: The question is: how many of the men had to look?:grin2:


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

CH said:


> The thing is, when I was skinny I never used to have that much fat there though!!!! BTW, I have lost visual size since my weight gain through the years. Damn you In-N-out and all those other foods.
> 
> I'm just wondering though, those with WAY above average size and for the women who troll the men's section also.
> 
> ...


I've never been told "nope" but have had to really carefully work it in on a few girls. Never have I run into problems, once in awhile the cervix takes a beating. I do get told we can't do certain positions anymore.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a thought based on my experience, but as a younger man I don't remember all the preoccupation with penis size. I know this was meant as a fun/humorous exercise but does a day go by that you don't hear or see some reference to male size? Years ago the only issue was how tight "she" was. The idea being that if she had been with a lot of guys she would be loose and you didn't want that for both reasons. These days it seems its your job to fill the void no matter how large it is... another porn effect?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

woodyh said:


> I think there are some guys stretching the truth here!! The poll right now shows 46% have a penis longer than 6.5". No way. A long time ago it was said the average was 6", but
> a few years ago, there was a very good study done in several countries. The average length was found to be about 5 1/4" and only 5% had a penis longer than 6.5". The range
> that was covers 90% of all penis lengths was 4" to 6.5". 5% were longer and 5% were shorter.


I would LIKE to think that on an anonymous forum, people aren't giving themselves an extra 1/2 inch or anything, but you never know... Takes all kinds, I suppose!

I also have a theory that the "average" (5.25 - 5.5) is purposefully shorter to make guys feel better about themselves. And conversely, that this supposed "5% of men are bigger than X" is BS, too.

I would be in the 5% of length and 1% of girth if this was correct, and I have a hard time believing that. Enough women have seen me naked to get a good idea, and not one of them has said anything in regards to size.

So it either goes to show that these "averages" are BS or that women just don't care. Take your pick!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Instructions unclear. Wedding ring stuck on penis.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Instructions unclear. Wedding ring stuck on penis.


Ouch, I doubt that's even possible...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Personal said:


> Ouch, I doubt that's even possible...


I probably could soft but dear god the thought of how much that'd hurt hard makes me cringe.


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

Dang, my ring finger is wayyy longer than my index finger, but I only have a 2 incher. Cruel cruel god. :smthumbup:


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

LOL @ this poll

Even on an anonymous poll dudes lie about **** size.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My ring finger is longer than my index finger. Penis size is slightly above average, but not by a lot, based on the average as presented here. I've only slept with 20 women, but none of those complained about my size. 

I don't see a poll, but I'm on Tapatalk and that may be why I can't see it.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

LMAO! I needed a good laugh today.  This thread is too funny!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Feel free to make any assumptions you care to.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

woodyh said:


> I think there are some guys stretching the truth here!!


Well you know the old saying, "The first liar never has a chance."


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> You may want to deflate your ranges a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That study is from South Korea, and test subjects were South Korean men. I believe there are ethnic differences that probably render the study irrelevant for men who fall outside the study's tight demographic.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> You know what they say about men with really big hands, They have really big........gloves.


I seem to recall a certain rule of thumb where a the size of a guy's bowling ball is an accurate predictor if his...size.


----------

